
Why Isn't India a Superpower? - primMK
https://outsideplatoscave.substack.com/p/outside-platos-cave-5?r=5xuid&utm_campaign=post&utm_medium=web&utm_source=hackernews
======
switch11
This article is rather pointless

India has been independent for only 73 years

For Context: US has been independent for 244 years

It's the 2nd inning and people keep writing articles assuming we're in the 7th
inning stretch

Give it another 100 to 200 years and then we can write articles about 'Why
India became a superpower' or 'Why India did not become a Superpower'

 __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ _

------
known
Due to bigotry since 700 BC as per
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rigveda](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rigveda)
resulting in [https://archive.vn/mPsqz](https://archive.vn/mPsqz)

